# Given Free RONA Router, need a table ...



## PeaKay (Nov 13, 2021)

Hi!
I was given a RONA combo router (discontinued) which has a three screw mount, measuring 4.25 inchea x 4.25 inches x 4.5 inches apart.
I was hoping to order something like a Bosch 1181 table, but can't confirm it would match up.
I am not totally new to routing (messed about a bit with a black and decker and a cheap all plastic routing table) but am not sure if I should maybe be planning to buy a new plastic base for the fixed part of my router (maybe just a plastic one you drill to match your table?), or maybe plan on drilling the Bosch tabletop if it doesn't match up.
Anyway, this is all new, so I am at a bit of a loss as to the best way to proceed.
Someone said that the RONA router was maybe a Chinese knockoff of some popular brand, but I can't find any further details. A thread about 10 years ago said to buy an OAK table, but it seems they are not in that business anymore.
All ideas most welcome!
Thanks!
Paul


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @PeaKay 

My Oak Park table has given great service...

It may be easier to make your own small table?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Paul.


----------

